# Are my fish safer in my new tank or my old tank? (PARAMETERS)



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

I currently have a pair of clown fish and a blue tang in my 14 gallon bio cube, I purchased a 29 gallon bio cube and have had it up and running for a week exactly. I bought the tank used off craigslist and the person who sold it to me claims he had it running for a month on the cycle before he realized he didn't have time for the hobby. I have live rock and live sand in it currently, and I also put in (a week ago when all of this was added) a product to speed up the cycling process. 

However, today I bought a master test kit and tested both tanks and here are my results:

14 Gallon BioCube (where fish currently live)
pH 7.4ppm
Ammonia 0.25ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 160ppm

29 Gallon BioCube
pH 7.4ppm
Ammonia 0.25ppm
Nitrite 0.25
Nitrate 80ppm

Mind you, the 14 gallon biocube was a gift and I have never tested these parameters. Somehow my fish have managed to survive. However, what I want to know is, in which tank will my fish be safer? They've survived in the 14 gallon but the 29 gallon seems to have much better parameters.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Neither is safe nor has better parameters. They both have Ammonia. The high Nitrates are a problem that high, but won't really affect the fish, yet. As for a Blu Tang in a 14 or 29g.....no way.......


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Neither is safe nor has better parameters. They both have Ammonia. The high Nitrates are a problem that high, but won't really affect the fish, yet. As for a Blu Tang in a 14 or 29g.....no way.......


How can I loser the ammonia and nitrates?

He's not staying with me, he was just being bullied in a friends tank and he's going to be here probably another week, he's only about 3 inches anyways but I know he doesn't belong in either tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well you can buy Ammo-Lock, or Amquel Plus. Something of that nature, to lock up some of that Ammonia. And do 50% water changes every couple of days to knock em down.


----------

